# WOW!!! The Gospel Coalition



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

YouTube - TheGospelCoalition's Channel

here's the intro:

[video=youtube;TaQ98E6RoNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaQ98E6RoNs[/video]


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

I have already watched 3 or 4 videos - what a great resource!


----------



## Herald (Oct 30, 2008)

Outstanding coalition of pastors for the cause of Christ. I joined and heartily support it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 30, 2008)

Reddit Andrews, one of the pastors in the middle of the set of those videos on the You Tube Gospel Coalition Channel, is a good friend of ours... he's the guy who first set me on John Owen when I was in grad school and he was at Trinity Seminary, and we both were members of the same church. I had the privilege of teaching a course on Ezra & Nehemiah at that church with him while we both were in Elder training. A great guy, and wonderful pastor.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the conference I was talking about in Chicago in April on another thread.

http://www.thegospelcoalition.org/conferences/


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 31, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Reddit Andrews, one of the pastors in the middle of the set of those videos on the You Tube Gospel Coalition Channel, is a good friend of ours... he's the guy who first set me on John Owen when I was in grad school and he was at Trinity Seminary, and we both were members of the same church. I had the privilege of teaching a course on Ezra & Nehemiah at that church with him while we both were in Elder training. A great guy, and wonderful pastor.



Reddit is an excellent minister of Christ! He is one of the conservatives in our Presbytery, and a fighter. A GREAT encouragement to my pastor.

Cheers,


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW! Thanks.


----------

